# Help Please!



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all! I hope I'm posting this in the correct topic. Recently, I inherited a Green Bay Packers HO Bachmann train set. This was my grandfather's but sadly he passed in January. This set was sold at $250?? Something like that. It came with Spectrum transformer and 16 piece track, but back to the issue. In this set is what I call "helper". It's the generators that help a train. I took the shell off and there is the cast and engine mount. I started looking even more and noticed that gears are in the trucks. I don't have motors and I don't have much knowledge in this area. My only questions are, What parts would be needed to make this unit operational? What would it cost? Would anyone be willing to do it for me? If anyone knows how to do this, I would be more then happy to pay you to do it. This was my grandfathers and I would like to get everything working right, and display it. I don't know if my pictures have enough detail but you get the gist.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I could do it for you. But here is another option for you. Just buy another powered unit and swap shells. It would be the cheapest and quickest option.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I could do that, but I just want to keep all original. How much would you do it for?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll PM you.


----------

